# Anybody watching American Pickers on History Channel?



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I watched the first episode last night and I really enjoyed it. These guys go around and go through peoples barns/yards/etc and find antiques and treasures that they then sell. Kind of like Pawn Stars but on the road.

link to show: http://www.history.com/content/american-pickers


----------



## firerose818 (Jul 21, 2003)

Yes! We enjoyed it quite a bit!


----------



## Steve_Martin (Jul 18, 2004)

Watched Ep 1 . Meh. I'll give it another try, but that's it.


----------



## billboard_NE (May 18, 2005)

I felt bad for the old guy with the saddle, seems like they took advantage of him.

However I did enjoy the show.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

billboard_NE said:


> I felt bad for the old guy with the saddle, seems like they took advantage of him.
> 
> However I did enjoy the show.


They took a risk too..they didn't know it was worth that much, and the guy seemed pretty happy to get the money.


----------



## Kablemodem (May 26, 2001)

I can't wait until the special episode where the guys from Pickers go on Pawn Stars and try to sell all that crap.


----------



## MarkofT (Jul 27, 2001)

Just saw the episode with the carnival ride. The TiVo was supposed to record Madhouse but missed somehow. We enjoyed it enough to setup a season pass.

I have family in that general area of the country and wouldn't be at all surprised to see a familiar face sometime.


----------



## latrobe7 (May 1, 2005)

billboard_NE said:


> I felt bad for the old guy with the saddle, seems like they took advantage of him.





pmyers said:


> They took a risk too..they didn't know it was worth that much, and the guy seemed pretty happy to get the money.


I also thought maybe they were getting over on him; and yeah, they made a nice profit on the saddle (or rather they probably will when they sell it). But if not for them stopping by and making an offer, does anyone think they old guy would ever have sold it? Even less likely that he would have sold it in a way to maximize the profit (like to a collector, not at yard sale or flea market).

I don't think they had sold the saddle as of this episode had they? So even though the saddle is probably worth more than they paid, they haven't profited at all yet, they're just out $75.


----------



## sniff (Jul 27, 2008)

Kinda have the feeling that the family is going to show up and say "You sold what?!?!". Seems like they are your average door to door hucksters.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

What's with the codger that didn't want to sell anything. When he kicks it his family is just going to get it hauled to the dump.


----------



## Linnemir (Apr 7, 2009)

billboard_NE said:


> I felt bad for the old guy with the saddle, seems like they took advantage of him.


I agree! I thought they took him on both the saddle and the 'bike' - I hate to say it, but I think they took advantage of his age and lack of knowledge about what some of those items were really worth. Hand-tooled saddles in perfect condition?? I guess it would go for 500, and my hubby guessed a grand.

No, I won't watch it again - I was too angry at what I considered cheating the elderly!


----------



## latrobe7 (May 1, 2005)

sniff said:


> Kinda have the feeling that the family is going to show up and say "You sold what?!?!". Seems like they are your average door to door hucksters.





Linnemir said:


> I agree! I thought they took him on both the saddle and the 'bike' - I hate to say it, but I think they took advantage of his age and lack of knowledge about what some of those items were really worth. Hand-tooled saddles in perfect condition?? I guess it would go for 500, and my hubby guessed a grand.
> 
> No, I won't watch it again - I was too angry at what I considered cheating the elderly!


Totally disagree.

I don't buy that the saddle or bike were precious family heirlooms based on where and how they were being stored. I think it's just as likely that the family would say "Great - I would have knocked $20 off if they took the rest of this junk!"

The saddle and bike would have just continued to rust and rot had the pickers not made an offer. Just like anything else, the stuff doesn't really have ANY value until there is an actual buyer with money in hand. I don't believe the old guy was ever going to try to sell the stuff; and if he had I doubt he would get much more than what the pickers gave him. There is some actual work that will need to be done to get the items ready to sell and to find the right buyer.

Do you feel the same way about the people on Antiques Roadshow who show up with stuff they got at a garage sale that turns out to be worth a fortune?


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

Kablemodem said:


> I can't wait until the special episode where the guys from Pickers go on Pawn Stars and try to sell all that crap.


This show seems like a weird cross between Pawn Stars and Hoarders. I wish we'd see them actually selling this crap and if they refurbish it or sell it as is.


----------



## jgickler (Apr 7, 2000)

My wife and I seriously considered buying a house right next door to the store these guys own. We didn't make a bid due to zoning hassles. Funny thing is that the house we looked at, and their antique store were both zoned as commercial. The house we wanted was a former B&B, but had also been used as a residence in the past. We were told that most of the people in that zone used their buildings as residences and commercial properties, or at the very least made it look like they ran a business out of their homes. Their store seemed to never be open, and we just assumed that, they had just hung a sign outside their house to keep the zoning board away.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I'm really surprised to see the negative feelings have about these people. Is it because they buy things and sell them for more? The people they buy the stuff seem genuinely happy so it seems like a win win to me.

Of course I used to be in this business so maybe I'm jaded....but I don't see it is my duty to tell somebody what their stuff that they want to sell is worth and how much I MIGHT be able to get for it when I sell it.


----------



## Kablemodem (May 26, 2001)

No one was forced to sell anything.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Kablemodem said:


> No one was forced to sell anything.


exactly, and I just don't get the feeling that these guys are being malicious or anything or are sleezes taking advantage of people.

If somebody asks me what I want for something and I give them a price (regardless of what it might be worth) and they agree to it, I'm happy.


----------



## billboard_NE (May 18, 2005)

What if your Father or Grandfather was on the show and they were a little out of touch, would you feel bad? I am not saying what they did was wrong when they bought a saddle for $75, I just felt bad for the old guy that was probably a little out of touch with things and was happy for a little attention. Yes, the two dealers took advantage of that situation.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

billboard_NE said:


> What if your Father or Grandfather was on the show and they were a little out of touch, would you feel bad? I am not saying what they did was wrong when they bought a saddle for $75, I just felt bad for the old guy that was probably a little out of touch with things and was happy for a little attention. Yes, the two dealers took advantage of that situation.


If my grandfather had multiple barns/sheds filled to the rafters with junk he was never going to do anything with, I'd be happy he got any money for anything in there that he could spend NOW.


----------



## dbranco (Nov 20, 2003)

pmyers said:


> I just don't get the feeling that these guys are being malicious or anything or are sleezes taking advantage of people.
> 
> If somebody asks me what I want for something and I give them a price (regardless of what it might be worth) and they agree to it, I'm happy.


+1

thanks for the heads-up! Watched the first episode and now have a SP for it.


----------



## bkel (Jan 26, 2010)

American Pickers on History channel makes me so angry! These two men driving through the midwest stopping at old people's farm places to offer them little money for family treasures. It's fine for the stops that are at people's homes who invited them - but I say INVITATION only not COLD CALLS. I was seriously offended.:down::down:


----------



## Kablemodem (May 26, 2001)

Agreed! Down with the entrepreneurial spirit! :down::down::down:


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

I may watch another episode. I don't have an opinion one way or another on their methods, but I just don't know if I can stand them. I found them annoying to listen to and at least to me they came across very cheesy.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

I've watched the first two episodes (thanks to this thread), and I like it a lot.

I have no problems with their methods.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

bkel said:


> American Pickers on History channel makes me so angry! These two men driving through the midwest stopping at old people's farm places to offer them little money for family treasures...


really? family treasures? I don't usually keep my family treasures in an old barn nobody has been in in umpteen years.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

I watched this last night. It didn't grab me like Pawn Stars did. If there's nothing else on, I'll watch it, but it's not something I'll go out of my way to see.


----------



## MarkofT (Jul 27, 2001)

bkel said:


> ... family treasures. ...


The only family treasures I have seen was that Indian motorcycle that the guy was selling off for an estate of the friend. Each of the other old folks are like my Dad's parents. Retired farmers who own their home and the land around it. They rent out the farmland to younger, more able, and probably related farmers. They collect Social Security because they are able to and to kill time wander about area auctions where they buy up the stuff they saw in friends homes because you can't really goto an auction and not buy something. It isn't neighborly. They will buy a box of stuff for one little item they saw in the bottom. The rest goes into a shed.


----------



## Supfreak26 (Dec 12, 2003)

bkel said:


> American Pickers on History channel makes me so angry! These two men driving through the midwest stopping at old people's farm places to offer them little money for family treasures. It's fine for the stops that are at people's homes who invited them - but I say INVITATION only not COLD CALLS. I was seriously offended.:down::down:


Strong first post. Welcome to TCF!! 

BTW, nobody is forced to sell anything. If they really wanted to keep it, they'll say so. Most are happy just to get "free money" out of the deal.

PS. I look forward to your spam.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

Plus the prices quoted for their mark-up aren't realistic for most people unless you have the connects that the American Picker guys have. Guarantee you won't get those prices on Ebay or Craiglist especially unrefurbished, so if you've got alot of old junk in the shed/barn where are you making the profit.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

wow..the latest episode shows just how these guys have to grind out a living..buy a can for $30 sell it for $50 (and who knows how long it's going to take you to sell it). You have to go through a lot of those to get to the big deals (like the Ape').


----------



## ElJay (Apr 6, 2005)

I'm conflicted with the methods of these guys. Some of the prices they're paying seem fair/great while others seem to border on elder abuse. They're providing the 'service' of coming to you and hauling it off, but some of the people are paying a pretty penny for that help. Then there's also the side of me that sees the "free money" in this; most of the stuff they're buying would otherwise just sit and rot until an estate sale/auction or a junk hauler comes to empty the place. 

Nobody is being 'forced' to sell, but I can imagine these guys swooping in on somebody like my elderly great aunt who has about a 10 second memory span and then offering her $100 for artwork on the wall that is worth thousands. Following leads is one thing (from where? I guess that's proprietary), but the cold call tactic is another issue entirely. One has to be very careful when dealing with the elderly and finances.


----------



## Kablemodem (May 26, 2001)

It seems to me they pay wholesale prices and sell at retail prices. That's how most businesses operate. Sometimes they buy something that turns out to be move valuable than they thought.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Just watched this for the first time last night. It was the ep with the White Castle building. It was ok, but probably not going to be one of my favorite shows. Don't foreseen setting a SP more of just watching if I come across it.

I did like how they displayed on the screen the purchase price and selling price of some of the items. Noticed that sometimes it said "Value" so I took that to mean they hadn't actually resold the the thing yet.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

Yes I believe the value prices are the retail 'MSRP' prices. Doubt they get that every time. Their operation is done relatively on the cheap. In all the episodes I've seen there is no evidence that they are living high off the hog off the pickings. If you were making beaucoup bucks off this would you call your brother to haul a trailer for you in exchange for 'babysitting' instead hiring a pro with a flat-bed ? Much better to be the 'Pawn Star' guys for selling old stuff.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

ElJay said:


> ... Following leads is one thing (from where? I guess that's proprietary), but the cold call tactic is another issue entirely. One has to be very careful when dealing with the elderly and finances.


Seems like the leads come from the flyers and adds that they put in newspapers and billboards and then the girl follows up on them and sends the guys out.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

I initially felt bad about some of the deals they made, but realized that it was instant cash in the seller's pocket, and it wasn't like anyone was busting down their doors to buy anything.

It is odd how many folks have things for sale, but don't want to sell them.

Interesting to see how they have to break the ice by paying a higher price for something, and then have to keep the money flowing or the sales get cold.


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

Donbadabon said:


> It is odd how many folks have things for sale, but don't want to sell them.


To me, many of them appear to be hoarders. That's a psychological condition.

I'm surprised by how much I'm enjoying the show. It has elements of Antiques Roadshow and Cash in the Attic.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Donbadabon said:


> ...Interesting to see how they have to break the ice by paying a higher price for something, and then have to keep the money flowing or the sales get cold.


that was some pretty interesting psychology...you really could see that guy shut down. They really knew they had blown it!


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

I don't know why, but this show bothers me just a bit. I really can't put a finger on why-I've watched several episodes because it's kind of neat to see what they can dig up. I think I'm just not a fan of the guys doing the picking, for some reason. I don't really have a problem with what they're doing, really. Just them.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

I think I've figured it out. The skinny guy just annoys the CRAP out of me.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

YCantAngieRead said:


> I think I've figured it out. The skinny guy just annoys the CRAP out of me.


I get that. He doesn't bother me, but I can't watch Kyra Sedgwick (The Closer). I just can't take her. Yuk.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

scooterboy said:


> I get that. He doesn't bother me, but I can't watch Kyra Sedgwick (The Closer). I just can't take her. Yuk.


Yeah, I think everyone has a couple of people they just can't stand for no really good reason.


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

I like both of them and Mike Wolf (the skinny guy) is my favorite. Different strokes I guess. It's a good show.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Wow...that guy and his "underground lair"....really freaked me out!


----------



## firerose818 (Jul 21, 2003)

I kept calling it "weird" and "freaky."

Jeff kept calling it "cool."

I'm a little worried now.


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

YCantAngieRead said:


> I think I've figured it out. The skinny guy just annoys the CRAP out of me.


Plus he's always contradicting himself. He makes profound statements like "always let the person give his price first" and then two scenes later he's asking "will you take $20 for this sign". 

But I enjoy the show just for the "slice of Americana" it showcases.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

I'm still watching this. I get a kick out of the stuff they find.

But that skinny guy. Everything annoys me about him-but mostly his laugh. Jeez louise, he's got an annoying laugh.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I just love the pyschology on this show....pay some high amount of money for anything just to get things going...LOL


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

I just started watching it and I have to say my first impression was different than a lot of yours. I thought he was a lot more fair than the guy on Pawn Stars, but it could just be the episode I watched. But I digress... I'm _liking_ it. They find some cool old stuff and I enjoy the people that they run across in their travels. That's a big chunk of America that I will likely never see in person.


----------



## jgickler (Apr 7, 2000)

I have been trying to get a hold of these guys for over a month, and had not gotten a response to emails, and they never seemed to answer their phone ( and no voicemail). Anyway, we have an item that we are trying to get rid of that I thought they might be interested in. 

So last week I decided to drop by their shop, which is about 5 miles away from our house. It was insane. There were probably 25 people in their small shop, cars in the parking lot from at least 5 states, and no where for me to park. I eventually was able to talk to Mike, and hopefully he will be stopping by to take a look at our item. Having met Mike and Danielle, they are both very nice and working very hard to make a buck. Hopefully with all the tourists they are selling some of their stuff and making some money. They said that they have received literally tens of thousands of leads, and they will probably have to hire some more people just to handle the leads. It is nice to see some local people becoming so successful.


----------



## ClutchBrake (Sep 5, 2001)

Very cool story, jgickler. 

Keep us updated.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

jgickler said:


> I have been trying to get a hold of these guys for over a month, and had not gotten a response to emails, and they never seemed to answer their phone ( and no voicemail). Anyway, we have an item that we are trying to get rid of that I thought they might be interested in.
> 
> So last week I decided to drop by their shop, which is about 5 miles away from our house. It was insane. There were probably 25 people in their small shop, cars in the parking lot from at least 5 states, and no where for me to park. I eventually was able to talk to Mike, and hopefully he will be stopping by to take a look at our item. Having met Mike and Danielle, they are both very nice and working very hard to make a buck. Hopefully with all the tourists they are selling some of their stuff and making some money. They said that they have received literally tens of thousands of leads, and they will probably have to hire some more people just to handle the leads. It is nice to see some local people becoming so successful.


A reality show is probably the best form of advertising out there. Most companies grow exponentially. Glad to hear it's working out so well for them. I just hope they don't fall prey to the infamous '"reality show curse". 

It's cool they are coming by your house! Can you tell us what item you have or is that top secret?


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

Cross-post from the Pawn Stars thread - I just got this shirt. I think it's my new favorite:


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

We started watching this new season and do enjoy it--really reminded me of Cash in the Attic. I also thought the prices they offered were fair.


----------



## Snappa77 (Feb 14, 2004)

Glad I used the SEARCH option.


Watched a few of these eps now. It is a mixed bag for me. Alot of the items these guys buy they seem to OVER pay for. I really wish they updated us on what some of that stuff sold for instead of just showing the assumed value. 

They really should change it to a half hour show instead of a full hour. 

Still prefer Pawn Stars and some of the other shows mentioned earlier. Also the new show Cash and Cari on HGTV. But this is a good filler show when your DVR is almost empty.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

Snappa77 said:


> I really wish they updated us on what some of that stuff sold for instead of just showing the assumed value.


If they sell it before the show is produced, they will show us the 'sold-price'. But I've never seen them go back and update once the show is over.

And expanding on this a bit further, I wish they would show more of the selling process. They've shown us a few sells, like the guy who bought the car and the guy who bought the carnival ride. But I would like to see more.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

From what I've heard, a LOT of their sales are ebay sales or from that little shop.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Last night's ep (Too Hot to Handle) was one of my favorites. I really enjoyed their little spoof on "Blair Witch Project". That was great. I really like these guys a lot, but I like the people they run into even better. I often wonder how these folks make their livings and can afford all that land and all the stuff they put on it.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

My favorite part is also the people they meet.



Spoiler



And it was cool that they showed us the guy that yelled at them and ran them off his property!


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

bareyb said:


> Last night's ep (Too Hot to Handle) was one of my favorites. I really enjoyed their little spoof on "Blair Witch Project". That was great. I really like these guys a lot, but I like the people they run into even better. I often wonder how these folks make their livings and can afford all that land and all the stuff they put on it.


A good episode, but it brings up a question I've asked myself more than once...

when they find a "honey pot" like that farm the daughter inherited from her dad with dozens of trailers all filled with "treasure", why do they limit themselves to one day picking?  Seems to me that they should get a nearby hotel and arrange to spend days going through the property. Maybe they do and we just don't see it. /shrugs


----------



## FiftyoneFifty (May 16, 2006)

jgickler said:


> I have been trying to get a hold of these guys for over a month, and had not gotten a response to emails, and they never seemed to answer their phone ( and no voicemail). Anyway, we have an item that we are trying to get rid of that I thought they might be interested in.
> 
> So last week I decided to drop by their shop, which is about 5 miles away from our house. It was insane. There were probably 25 people in their small shop, cars in the parking lot from at least 5 states, and no where for me to park. I eventually was able to talk to Mike, and hopefully he will be stopping by to take a look at our item. Having met Mike and Danielle, they are both very nice and working very hard to make a buck. Hopefully with all the tourists they are selling some of their stuff and making some money. They said that they have received literally tens of thousands of leads, and they will probably have to hire some more people just to handle the leads. It is nice to see some local people becoming so successful.


This.
My dad has an antique tractor I'd like them to look at. Their emails on the website no longer work and no one picks up the phone. Seems a little shady to me.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

jradosh said:


> A good episode, but it brings up a question I've asked myself more than once...
> 
> when they find a "honey pot" like that farm the daughter inherited from her dad with dozens of trailers all filled with "treasure", why do they limit themselves to one day picking?  Seems to me that they should get a nearby hotel and arrange to spend days going through the property. Maybe they do and we just don't see it. /shrugs


I'm thinking maybe they do although from the sound of it, they have more leads than they can handle these days. It's astonishing how much business having a reality show can drum up! They definitely should hire some help while the show is hot. Sounds like they can barely get into their own parking lot.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

scooterboy said:


> My favorite part is also the people they meet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


really? That seemed totally staged to me, although I'm sure that happens all the time.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

FiftyoneFifty said:


> This.
> My dad has an antique tractor I'd like them to look at. Their emails on the website no longer work and no one picks up the phone. Seems a little shady to me.


I don't think there's anything shady. I think they were just overwhelmed with emails and calls and if they tried to answer everyone they'd never get anything done.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

scooterboy said:


> My favorite part is also the people they meet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





pmyers said:


> really? That seemed totally staged to me, although I'm sure that happens all the time.


The looks on their faces and the speed at which they got back in their van seemed genuine to me.

I didn't think their acting skills could be that good.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

scooterboy said:


> The looks on their faces and the speed at which they got back in their van seemed genuine to me.
> 
> I didn't think their acting skills could be that good.


I think it was for real too. If you notice, the guy was somewhat receptive until Frank mentioned the Airstream and then it was all over. That really seemed to touch a nerve. Maybe that's where he keeps the dead bodies?


----------



## billboard_NE (May 18, 2005)

bareyb said:


> I think it was for real too. If you notice, the guy was somewhat receptive until Frank mentioned the Airstream and then it was all over. That really seemed to touch a nerve. Maybe that's where he keeps the dead bodies?


That felt staged to me, if it was for real why did the guy sign the release? Wouldn't his face have to be all blurry?


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

billboard_NE said:


> That felt staged to me, if it was for real why did the guy sign the release? Wouldn't his face have to be all blurry?


It could have been staged. That dude didn't seem to be dealing with a full deck so I kind of thought it might be real. It could also have been a "re-enactment" Either way, I bet they gave him a few bucks and he signed the release.


----------



## HGTV (Jan 24, 2011)

Since you're all fans of the "hidden treasure" genre, I wanted to encourage all of you on behalf of HGTV to check out Cash & Cari tonight at 10/9c. The show follows around Cari Cucksey, an estate sale specialist, as she goes around to unlikely places looking for that one hidden treasure that appraises for a lot. 

Check out the episode tonight and let me know what you think.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

I've watched all of the Cash and Cari episodes so far, and I like it.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Will have to give it a try assuming I have a free tuner.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

bareyb said:


> I think it was for real too. If you notice, the guy was somewhat receptive until Frank mentioned the Airstream and then it was all over. That really seemed to touch a nerve. Maybe that's where he keeps the dead bodies?


but the Airstream was for sale, IIRC.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

HGTV said:


> Since you're all fans of American Pickers, I wanted to encourage all of you on behalf of HGTV to check out Cash & Cari tonight at 10/9c. The show follows around Cari Cucksey, an estate sale specialist, as she goes around to unlikely places looking for that one hidden treasure that appraises for a lot.
> 
> Check out the episode tonight and let me know what you think.


Do you really work for HGTV or are you a clever Spammer? If you are the former welcome and thanks for the heads up. I will check it out. If you are the latter. See YA!


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

bareyb said:


> Do you really work for HGTV or are you a clever Spammer? If you are the former welcome and thanks for the heads up. I will check it out. If you are the latter. See YA!


Can't he/she be both?


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

pmyers said:


> but the Airstream was for sale, IIRC.


I don't remember seeing a sign on it, but I might not have noticed it.


----------



## HGTV (Jan 24, 2011)

To answer bareyb, I do work on behalf of HGTV. But, since you were all fans of the "hidden treasure" type of shows, I wanted to let you know about Cash & Cari, since I thought you would all enjoy it! I hope you guys have set your DVRs to record Cash & Cari on Mondays at 10/9c.


----------



## Test (Dec 8, 2004)

scooterboy said:


> The looks on their faces and the speed at which they got back in their van seemed genuine to me.
> 
> I didn't think their acting skills could be that good.





bareyb said:


> I think it was for real too. If you notice, the guy was somewhat receptive until Frank mentioned the Airstream and then it was all over. That really seemed to touch a nerve. Maybe that's where he keeps the dead bodies?





billboard_NE said:


> That felt staged to me, if it was for real why did the guy sign the release? Wouldn't his face have to be all blurry?


It could've been staged by the producers without Frank and Mike knowing it was going to happen.



HGTV said:


> To answer bareyb, I do work on behalf of HGTV. But, since you were all fans of the "hidden treasure" type of shows, I wanted to let you know about Cash & Cari, since I thought you would all enjoy it! I hope you guys have set your DVRs to record Cash & Cari on Mondays at 10/9c.


Yup, spammer...jk

I'll have to check this out too.


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

jradosh said:


> Can't he/she be both?





HGTV said:


> To answer bareyb, I do work on behalf of HGTV. But, since you were all fans of the "hidden treasure" type of shows, I wanted to let you know about Cash & Cari, since I thought you would all enjoy it! I hope you guys have set your DVRs to record Cash & Cari on Mondays at 10/9c.


See... I was right.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

jradosh said:


> Can't he/she be both?


Apparently so. 

I'm watching my first ep of Cash & Cari right now... SP set.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

Cash & Cari looks pretty good. Watched one last night and set the SP.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Donbadabon said:


> Cash & Cari looks pretty good. Watched one last night and set the SP.


Yeah. Not bad. Kind of a different take on the whole business. I like it. :up:


----------



## Fl_Gulfer (May 27, 2005)

You people that think these guys are thieves should watch a different show, They loose more money than they make and if they make a huge profit like they did on the carnival rides they go back and share the money with the seller.
Also History channel screens all they people they visit so you can rest assured that no one is being ripped off.
Now the Cash & Cari is the thief. 30 to 35&#37; profit for sell people stuff for them at there house.... lol
TV is for enjoyment not Thinkers.


----------



## Frylock (Feb 13, 2002)

Fl_Gulfer said:


> You people that think these guys are thieves should watch a different show, They loose more money than they make and if they make a huge profit like they did on the carnival rides they go back and share the money with the seller.
> Also History channel screens all they people they visit so you can rest assured that no one is being ripped off.
> Now the Cash & Cari is the thief. 30 to 35% profit for sell people stuff for them at there house.... lol
> TV is for enjoyment not Thinkers.


If they lost more money than they made, how would they still be around? I don't get that either one of them is independently wealthy, and doing this as a hobby.

What bothers me is their feeling that they "deserve" to get a discounted rate. I understand it on Pawn Stars, because it's a Pawn Shop. People come to the store to sell their goods, and know that they need to resell it. In their case, they are going to people's homes most of the time and asking for a discount, and then get upset when they don't get one (at least Frank does). They don't have to sell their collection. it's their choice. And their choice what to sell it for. When you go to someone, you don't get to set the terms. You do when they come to you.

I agree that Cash and Cari profit margins seemed a little high. But you have to factor in her appraisal value (so she can get top dollar for you), the act of cleaning it all up, dealing with the customers, advertising, etc... Again, those people called Cari in. If they don't like her rates, they could sell it themselves.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

Frylock said:


> What bothers me is their feeling that they "deserve" to get a discounted rate. I understand it on Pawn Stars, because it's a Pawn Shop. People come to the store to sell their goods, and know that they need to resell it. In their case, they are going to people's homes most of the time and asking for a discount, and then get upset when they don't get one (at least Frank does). They don't have to sell their collection. it's their choice. And their choice what to sell it for. When you go to someone, you don't get to set the terms. You do when they come to you.
> 
> I agree that Cash and Cari profit margins seemed a little high. But you have to factor in her appraisal value (so she can get top dollar for you), the act of cleaning it all up, dealing with the customers, advertising, etc... Again, those people called Cari in. If they don't like her rates, they could sell it themselves.


So, what's the difference? American Pickers also has to clean everything up, deal with customers, advertising, etc...


----------



## Frylock (Feb 13, 2002)

sushikitten said:


> So, what's the difference? American Pickers also has to clean everything up, deal with customers, advertising, etc...


I meant that Pickers are the ones driving around knocking on people's door. Cari is getting called by her clients. They initiate, vs her clients being the initiators.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Frylock said:


> I meant that Pickers are the ones driving around knocking on people's door. Cari is getting called by her clients. They initiate, vs her clients being the initiators.


That's not always the case...a lot of times the person has responded to an add that the "pickers" have put out.

but I don't think they think the "deserve" a discount but they need one to be able to make money. This is the case more with collectors than just people with random junk. The collectors know the value of something but the pickers can't pay the actual value because they have to turn around and sell it for a profit. They usually have to explain that to the person and they understand and they either agree on a price or not. No biggie.


----------



## Frylock (Feb 13, 2002)

pmyers said:


> That's not always the case...a lot of times the person has responded to an add that the "pickers" have put out.
> 
> but I don't think they think the "deserve" a discount but they need one to be able to make money. This is the case more with collectors than just people with random junk. The collectors know the value of something but the pickers can't pay the actual value because they have to turn around and sell it for a profit. They usually have to explain that to the person and they understand and they either agree on a price or not. No biggie.


But to me that is not what happens. If the seller doesn't like the prices, they sometimes pout and can be a bit argumentative, or at least disagreeable. That's my only issue with them. I still enjoy the show though.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

/shrug I just don't see that, but that is pretty subjective. As far as "agressive", I'd say they are really tame.


----------



## kilcher (Mar 6, 2002)

sushikitten said:


> So, what's the difference? American Pickers also has to clean everything up, deal with customers, advertising, etc...


And how much of that stuff do they turn around and sell at a loss or not at all? It's good for TV to say they're doubling their money on everything but that's probably not the case. If you look at the wording it'll say "value =" not what they sold it for. Just look at baseball cards and their value compared to what you could actually sell them for.

People seem to ignore the other costs as well. Things have to be cleaned, stored, the perfect buyer found (and on many items they do stress that they have to find the "perfect buyer" to get what they want out of an item). Not to mention competing against other sellers on eBay - which contrary to popular opinion has destroyed much of the collectibles market (from a seller's standpoint). Not to mention the time and cost with going out to find these items and bringing them back.

Plus most of these items are bought from people who have obvious mental illness (or at the least hoarding tendencies). The items are sitting there, rotting, and will be there for their families to do something with after they die. Might was well sell them and get something for them. And BTW, no one is holding a gun to their head to sell.</rant>


----------



## wendiness1 (Jul 29, 2005)

In one episode American Pickers found a Schwinn Autocycle and were quite excited as fewer than ten have been found.

Then on Storage Wars, what do you think was discovered? 

Now, what are the odds.

Hmmmmm.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

wendiness1 said:


> In one episode American Pickers found a Schwinn Autocycle and were quite excited as fewer than ten have been found.
> 
> Then on Storage Wars, what do you think was discovered?
> 
> ...


Yeah... I have often suspected they plant some stuff they have found in other auctions in those units to make it more exciting.


----------



## HGTV (Jan 24, 2011)

bareyb said:


> Yeah. Not bad. Kind of a different take on the whole business. I like it. :up:


Awesome, glad to hear you're liking it. Cari was definitley a very charismatic and unique leading lady, which is why she's at the center of the show. She's found some pretty cool stuff this season, anyone have a favorite item discovered so far?

PS, new episode tonight at 10/9c


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

HGTV said:


> Awesome, glad to hear you're liking it. Cari was definitley a very charismatic and unique leading lady, which is why she's at the center of the show. She's found some pretty cool stuff this season, anyone have a favorite item discovered so far?
> 
> PS, new episode tonight at 10/9c


I liked that pool table that was snagged for $500. Great deal.

I also liked the ice box. I'd love to find one of those on the cheap and restore it.

I wouldn't want that Pinto, even in mint condition.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I've tried watching a few Cast and Cari's and just don't find them very exciting. It's interesting but I'm not sure how many I could watch before getting bored.


----------



## BeanMeScot (Apr 17, 2002)

I watched one Cash & Cari and wasn't that impressed. I started watching Top Shot today. They are doing a marathon of season 1. Colby was trained well by Jeff Probst. It is a Survivor Lite but I am liking it.


----------



## dbranco (Nov 20, 2003)

click here for an interview with Mike Wolfe. Very interesting and informative!

http://www.dailyfinance.com/story/media/mike-wolfe-american-pickers-interview/19840026/


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

I love the show but I thought the William Shatner episode was weak. I got really tired of the lame Star Trek references and hearing Shatner's name every 10 seconds. The mill stone collector was much more interesting than Shatner and his trophy wife.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Bob Coxner said:


> I love the show but I thought the William Shatner episode was weak. I got really tired of the lame Star Trek references and hearing Shatner's name every 10 seconds. The mill stone collector was much more interesting than Shatner and his trophy wife.


It was nice to see what the stuff actually LOOKS like in place. Looks much better than I would have thought! Having said that, I hope they don't do too many of these types of shows. I agree with Bob. I see plenty of Celebrities on TV, I prefer to meet the people they meet in their everyday travels. THEY are the true stars of this show in my book.


----------



## Magister (Oct 17, 2004)

The difference between the 'Honey Pots' and the people in the Hoarders show is how much land the people have. 

If you are poor and have little/no room to store stuff, you have a disability. If you have money and lots of storage areas, just a little off.

Some of these people they meet are down right creepy. Freaking out over broken items. 

There are two types of people they visit. 1. People that are trying to sell stuff so they call them up. Sometimes they expect too much money for thier stuff, but have neat things to see. 2. Hoarders that have a VERY hard time getting rid of anything.

I have watched the first season on Netflix and haven't seen any of this years stuff. What did they get from Shatner?

I didn't realize that the buddy of Mike buys stuff for his own business. That explains why they compete and don't pool money.


----------



## dbranco (Nov 20, 2003)

They didn't get anything _from_ Shatner; he got in touch with them so they could find stuff to furnish the "study" in his Kentucky horse-getaway. The guys went searching for the pieces that Shatner said he wanted (one being the mill stone for the garden); then they sub-contracted with a friend who was a 'real' designer to help them put it all together in the room. It did look nice, once finished.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

BeanMeScot said:


> I watched one Cash & Cari and wasn't that impressed.


I haven't watched because it irritates me that it's pronounced Cash & Car-ee instead of Cash & Carry, which I assumed it would be just from seeing the name. Why have the pun of the name if it's pronounced differently?



dbranco said:


> click here for an interview with Mike Wolfe. Very interesting and informative!
> 
> http://www.dailyfinance.com/story/media/mike-wolfe-american-pickers-interview/19840026/


I liked that they said they buy a lot more stuff than we see--which I guess I should have assumed but never did. I was forever saying to hubby "Why aren't they buying more stuff?" Doh.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I'm still loving this show, but I don't think I like the episodes where they have a "client" they have to shop for. I like the original "free picking" episodes much better.


----------



## Frylock (Feb 13, 2002)

pmyers said:


> I'm still loving this show, but I don't think I like the episodes where they have a "client" they have to shop for. I like the original "free picking" episodes much better.


I agree. Every now and then they are ok, but it is not as entertaining.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

pmyers said:


> I'm still loving this show, but I don't think I like the episodes where they have a "client" they have to shop for. I like the original "free picking" episodes much better.


Agreed. It just seems forced to me. Like the Network set it up as a change of pace. Hopefully, they aren't going to be the norm and they will only do it every once in awhile.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

I haven't watched for a while, but are the episodes where they're picking for somebody just unknowns that get in touch with them? I did see the ep where they picked specifically for William Shatner. Are they picking for celebs, or just people that go to them asking for that? Just curious.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

JLucPicard said:


> I haven't watched for a while, but are the episodes where they're picking for somebody just unknowns that get in touch with them? I did see the ep where they picked specifically for William Shatner. Are they picking for celebs, or just people that go to them asking for that? Just curious.


They've picked for celebs and museums mostly. One episode was about picking for a NASCAR museum and then recently for a Gettysburg civil war museum. I'm sure they get requests from corporate clients as well but those are deemed not show worthy.


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

I totally agree on the museum picks. Even though I'm a Civil War buff I found that one lacking.

It's ok if the museum is by accident. They ended up selling the Indian motorcycle jacket, that Mike loved so much, to a motorcycle museum owner. That was to reunite it with the original rider's motorcycle. Mike didn't pick it with that intention, though, and he made a good profit.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

Interesting, I just assumed the two were partners, I never knew they owned separate stores. Mike is opening a second store in Nashville sometime this year (maybe it's already open)


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

VegasVic said:


> Interesting, I just assumed the two were partners, *I never knew they owned separate stores.* Mike is opening a second store in Nashville sometime this year (maybe it's already open)


They do? Danielle and Frank act like they are Co-Workers... If they aren't partners, they sure go out of their way to make us think they are... Very misleading. :down:


----------



## Frylock (Feb 13, 2002)

bareyb said:


> They do? Danielle and Frank act like they are Co-Workers... If they aren't partners, they sure go out of their way to make us think they are... Very misleading. :down:


Yeah, there was some article about them some time back. The store you see is Mike's, and Danielle works for him. That's why they sometimes seem to buy different things. Mike just wanted some company, and took Frank along. (why anyone would want Frank as company, I have no idea)

They both benefit from Danielle's leads though.


----------



## JMikeD (Jun 10, 2002)

According to Wikipedia, Danielle was hired specifically for the TV show. She owns and runs a clothing boutique.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Danielle_Colby-Cushman


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

I'm getting more disillusioned by the minute... Their happy little shop is just a lie!


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

the article referenced above talks about the separate stores, good interview, worth reading if you watch the show

http://www.dailyfinance.com/story/me...view/19840026/


----------



## jgickler (Apr 7, 2000)

LeClaire is a touristy kind of town. Lots of little boutiques, bed and breakfasts, etc. All theses business are in a 2 to 3 block area. I don't know about Danielle's boutique, but AA is only open from like noon to 4:30 5 days a week I believe. It would not be difficult to run two stores, each with limited hours with the help of a part time worker.

I can personally attest that Danielle does work at AA, I have seen her there several times, even took a picture of her with my wife. But there are also 2 or 3 other ladies who work there. It can get pretty busy for such a small shop, and if Danielle, Mike or Frank are there, they spend a lot of time taking pictures and they needed people to sell tshirts, picks etc.

I have also seen and spoken to Mike at AA. Frank was never there when I stopped by, but he does spend some time at AA. My mother was trying to see about getting one of them to talk at a local meeting, and Danielle gave her information on when Frank was going to be at the shop.

So while things are not quite as they seem on TV, they are pretty close. The personalities are definitely real, and they do sell most of the picks at their stores, its kind of cool stopping by and seeing some of the items that were on the show.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

I bought an AA t-shirt from their website last year, and I did notice that Frank was not even mentioned on the site. Now it makes sense.


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

jgickler said:


> LeClaire is a touristy kind of town. Lots of little boutiques, bed and breakfasts, etc. All theses business are in a 2 to 3 block area. I don't know about Danielle's boutique, but AA is only open from like noon to 4:30 5 days a week I believe. It would not be difficult to run two stores, each with limited hours with the help of a part time worker.
> 
> I can personally attest that Danielle does work at AA, I have seen her there several times, even took a picture of her with my wife. But there are also 2 or 3 other ladies who work there. It can get pretty busy for such a small shop, and if Danielle, Mike or Frank are there, they spend a lot of time taking pictures and they needed people to sell tshirts, picks etc.
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting that. I was getting a little upset.


----------



## Satchel (Dec 8, 2001)

And did anyone else know that Danielle is a burlesque dancer????


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

There has to be a cap of that in the interwebz.


----------



## Worf (Sep 15, 2000)

American Pickers is still a bit better than Canadian Pickers - yes, it's the Canuck equivalent. Canadian Pickers is a lot more *******-y, but both are part of the same store. It also seems to be filling in the dead time here between American Picker seasons. And yes, they're by the same company who decided to expand north of the border. 

Other than that, it does seem we also have our pile of wierd crap...


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Worf said:


> American Pickers is still a bit better than Canadian Pickers - yes, it's the Canuck equivalent. Canadian Pickers is a lot more *******-y, but both are part of the same store. It also seems to be filling in the dead time here between American Picker seasons. And yes, they're by the same company who decided to expand north of the border.
> 
> Other than that, it does seem we also have our pile of wierd crap...


Ah. Well that explains a lot. They were basically casting a show. Makes sense to me now. I can now forgive them for deceiving me.


----------



## 4inziksych (Mar 1, 2003)

This show sounds interesting, but I can't find it on the internet.
From the thread title, I was thinking it was going to be a show that followed migrant workers around the country. That would be interesting too.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Wow...was that the world's worst Subway commercial?!?


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

pmyers said:


> Wow...was that the world's worst Subway commercial?!?


At least it was quick. I'll give em a pass. With so many of us moving to DVRs, shows have little choice but to do product placements.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Bob Coxner said:


> At least it was quick. I'll give em a pass. With so many of us moving to DVRs, shows have little choice but to do product placements.


I guess it bugged me because they set it up from the very start.


----------



## peacebringer (Jul 7, 2012)

4inziksych said:


> This show sounds interesting, but I can't find it on the internet.
> From the thread title, I was thinking it was going to be a show that followed migrant workers around the country. That would be interesting too.


go to history channel's website, not that hard to find imo


----------



## peacebringer (Jul 7, 2012)

Magister said:


> The difference between the 'Honey Pots' and the people in the Hoarders show is how much land the people have.
> 
> If you are poor and have little/no room to store stuff, you have a disability. If you have money and lots of storage areas, just a little off.
> 
> ...


they certainly do encounter many who would meet criterion for hoarder, particularly the new DSM V proposed criterion.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

I am wondering if something has changed in the show, or if I am just getting bored with it.

I used to look forward to every one. But now, with the last few episodes, I find I just have no interest in their picks.

Anyone else feel the same? And if so, were you able to pinpoint why you are losing interest?


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

I feel the same way but I'm not tired of Pawn Stars or American Restoration or Storage Wars, etc.. Maybe it's because Pickers is an hour.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

Last nights (talk about hoarders) where they found all the new toys in attic was pretty good.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

I still enjoy Pickers just as much as when they started. They're likable guys, the people they meet are interesting, and there's always new stuff to see.


----------



## markbox (May 3, 2004)

I've been watching for about a year (including cathing up on old episodes). Fun show. Interesting people. And you learn some history along the way.


----------



## Idearat (Nov 26, 2000)

I did like this week. They had a lead on one guy which lead to another, and another. That seems more realistic than popping into some random town and seeing what happens.


----------



## dbranco (Nov 20, 2003)

scooterboy said:


> I still enjoy Pickers just as much as when they started. They're likable guys, the people they meet are interesting, and there's always new stuff to see.


+1 yup, same here


----------



## jimmycarry (Aug 22, 2012)

Guy's I haven't seen this show yet. Because i haven't so much interest in watching reality shows. Because for me reality shows are scripted. But as i have read about this show it sounds me really interesting show. So I decided to watch this show. and one more thing about this show that it is airing on the history channel so it will be a knowledgeable show. And i like like knowledgeable show. So Guy's thanks for the show. I will tell some more about the show when i watch it.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

???


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

I don't watch the show a whole lot but it seems when I do, they mainly get smaller dollar items. They pick up a few items worth a couple hundred bucks at most. I know they get money from the show, but without the show it seems that they would have a hard time breaking even with travel expenses etc. eating up their profits pretty signficantly. Have I just been missing the shows where they get enough profit to cover the rent for a couple of months?


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

That seemed to be a colorful new tatoo Danielle was sporting on her right arm in the last episode. 

I still enjoy the show. Like so many others though I wish they would get away from the "storyline" the develop for each episode, such as Danielle's shoes in this episode.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Azlen said:


> I don't watch the show a whole lot but it seems when I do, they mainly get smaller dollar items. They pick up a few items worth a couple hundred bucks at most. I know they get money from the show, but without the show it seems that they would have a hard time breaking even with travel expenses etc. eating up their profits pretty signficantly. Have I just been missing the shows where they get enough profit to cover the rent for a couple of months?


I would assume that it is the small stuff that keeps the doors open. The big scores are few and far between. Just like on Storage Wars, it is the $1 items that keeps the thrift stores open.


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

If you like Pickers there's a new show on Nat Geo called Abandoned. The concept is very similar except that these guys repurpose most of their finds before reselling. 
http://channel.nationalgeographic.com/channel/abandoned/

Then there's the show on Lifetime called Picker Sisters. They do the same as Abandoned, picking things that can be repurposed into high end furniture and decor. http://www.mylifetime.com/shows/picker-sisters It doesn't hurt that the blonde sister is hot.


----------



## dbranco (Nov 20, 2003)

Bob Coxner said:


> If you like Pickers there's a new show on Nat Geo called Abandoned. The concept is very similar except that these guys repurpose most of their finds before reselling.
> http://channel.nationalgeographic.com/channel/abandoned/
> 
> Then there's the show on Lifetime called Picker Sisters. They do the same as Abandoned, picking things that can be repurposed into high end furniture and decor. http://www.mylifetime.com/shows/picker-sisters It doesn't hurt that the blonde sister is hot.


Thanks - will give Abandoned a try. As Scooterboy mentioned above, part of the appeal of American Pickers is the likeability of Mike & Frank. They've known each other since they were kids, and the chemistry between them is great. All of the folks they meet have nice things to say about them, as they're leaving. I never thought of those interviews as 'scripted'.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

Bob Coxner said:


> Abandoned.
> Picker Sisters.


Are these shows on the air now? I can't seem to find them in my guide.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Donbadabon said:


> Are these shows on the air now? I can't seem to find them in my guide.


I just saw a commercial for Abandoned so I would assume its either on or will be on within the next month. I actually think its a new show.


----------



## dbranco (Nov 20, 2003)

Donbadabon said:


> Are these shows on the air now? I can't seem to find them in my guide.


I searched for "Abandoned" and found two shows airing tomorrow night at 10 and 10:30 pm.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

dbranco said:


> I searched for "Abandoned" and found two shows airing tomorrow night at 10 and 10:30 pm.


Stupid DirecTv. I was using their online guide and it said none was available. going directly to the units I can see them. Thanks!


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

Hey old thread!

But relevant info. Mike Wolfe from American Pickers will be on NCIS this Tuesday 3/13/2018. The episode is titled "One man's trash".



> "One Man's Trash" - Gibbs and Ducky see an antique war stick on television that could be the missing murder weapon to a 16-year-old cold case, on NCIS, Tuesday, March 13 (8:00-9:00 PM, ET/PT) on the CBS Television Network. Mike Wolfe of "American Pickers" guest stars as himself.


----------



## Worf (Sep 15, 2000)

They did a neat job on the episode - even licensed the show logo for the segment they showned "on TV". Even got the van properly logo'd (or it could be the real thing they used in that photo). Too band Frank and Danielle weren't there, but they were name-dropped.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

I too was surprised they didn't have a cameo for Danielle and Frank as a treat for the fans of the Pickers. They could've had Danielle leading them to this pick, and then Frank stepping in the middle of the club discussion asking about oil cans.


----------



## Worf (Sep 15, 2000)

The only reason I'm guessing is they couldn't make it to the filming. Not sure when the episode was filmed, but perhaps Frank and Dani were off doing something and just couldn't make it. 

Still, you'd hope maybe they could've read a few lines and be the voice at the end of a phone or something. 

I say it was a pretty neat cameo. Wonder how long it took to go from an idea to actually getting them involved (since these things have to go through lawyers and producers at different companies and the licensing and cross licensing). Either that, or the writers were going to go with a generic picking show and Mike was a fan who asked for a cameo.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

Mike Wolfe on CBS Sunday Morning:







```
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YVf-KjOf6vY
```
I think it is cool how he is restoring old buildings. They've shown a little on the show but there were a few in this interview I don't think he's talked about.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

Looks like the new season is starting tonight. I wonder if they are just using previously unseen picks, or if they somehow were able to pick during the pandemic. That would seem crazy though.


----------



## osu1991 (Mar 6, 2015)

Donbadabon said:


> Looks like the new season is starting tonight. I wonder if they are just using previously unseen picks, or if they somehow were able to pick during the pandemic. That would seem crazy though.


Looks like tonight is just a 2hr compilation episode. The History website and their Twitter show new episodes starting next week on the 25th.

Looks like they were filming new episodes in late October and November according to their twitter posts.

American Pickers Full Episodes, Video & More | HISTORY


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1320777701700083712


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

I must've missed it, what happened to Frank? He hasn't been on in awhile.


----------



## osu1991 (Mar 6, 2015)

Donbadabon said:


> I must've missed it, what happened to Frank? He hasn't been on in awhile.


Lots of rumors, but they said in one of the episodes from Jan/Feb that he was recuperating from back surgery


----------



## tigercat74 (Aug 7, 2004)

I’m surprised this is still on. I haven’t watched this since my dad passed in 2013. He loved the show and would love to talk about it.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

osu1991 said:


> Lots of rumors, but they said in one of the episodes from Jan/Feb that he was recuperating from back surgery


Thanks. I miss the little guy


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

Stopped by the Mefford Motors building in Columbia TN.
The building does look pretty cool, that black and white contrast really stands out.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

'American Pickers' Star Michael Wolfe's Wife Files for Divorce

"Jodi Catherine Wolfe filed docs on their home turf of Williamson County, Tennessee back in November after nearly 10 years of marriage. 
She cited irreconcilable differences as the reason for the split. 
They got married back on September 7, 2012 in Franklin, TN. 
Seems the marriage had been on the fritz for a while before Jodi pulled the trigger .... 'cause she listed June 2020 as the date of separation."

'American Pickers' Star Michael Wolfe's Wife Files for Divorce


----------



## latrobe7 (May 1, 2005)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1418005410271961090
Remember VH1s "True Hollywood Stories"? I feel like they could do one about American Pickers.

Sounds like Mike is/has become an egomaniac and Frank is a professional victim!


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

Wow, how could they not talk in 2 years? That is crazy if true.


----------



## Worf (Sep 15, 2000)

Frank Fritz is gone from the show permanently.

Mike Wolfe And Frank Fritz's American Pickers Feud Explained

Apparently things got really bad after Frank's back surgery and Frank has officially withdrawn from the show. They're still arguing about Mike's announcement of Frank's departure, so it's been really nasty.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

Too bad it ended that way, I like the two of them regardless of what went on behind the scenes.. I don’t care for the brother but he’ll likely be featured in place of Frank going forward. I was at their store in Nashville, pretty cool.


----------

